# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Reumatizma

## Mimi_1

Artriti reumatik - Reumatizmi

Megjithese artriti reumatik mund te kete qe tradicionalisht nje nga llojet e artriteve me problematike ju mund te cuditeni kur te merrni vesh se sa gjera te reja jane zbuluar kohet e fundit per te.

Cfare eshte artriti reumatik?
Ai zhvillohet kur sistemi imunitar sulmon pjese te tjera te trupit. Semundja ka prekur deri tani 2 million banore ne Amerike dhe nuk ben dallim, kjo semundje mund te kape cdo njeri, burre, grua, i ri, i vjeter pa dallim race apo vendi ku jeton. Meqenese semundja eshte sistematike ajo mund te preke edhe pjese te tjera te trupit pervec kyceve. Vitet e fundit jane zbuluar mjekime te reja qe nuk ekzistonin me pare.

Kycet e Prekura
Ndryshe nga osteoartriti, artriti reumatik ka tendece te preke disa kyce ne te njejten kohe,psh: Nese nje berryl eshte i prekur ka shume mundesi qe edhe berryli tjeter te preket. Kjo semundje prek kycet e levizshme si psh, gjunjet dhe berrylat. Kycet e levishme jane te rrethuara nga membrana sinoviale, qe eshte nje mbulese mbrojtese qe prodhon nje substance rreshqitese qe quhet lengu sinovial, i cili lubrifikon kycin dhe lehteson levizjen. Me shpesh kjo semundje prek: kycet e dores, berrylat, kembet, duart, nofullat, gjunjet, qafen, ijet dhe shpatullat. Zakonisht nuk prek fundin e kurrizit.

Simptomat 
Simptomat e semundjes ndryshojne nga nje njeri tek tjetri. Megjithate ka disa shenja te pergjithshme te semundjes. Simptoma kryesore : sa me shume qe semundja avancon aq me teper enjten dhe deformohen kycet, aq me teper kufizohet levizja dhe shtohet dhimbja.

Perparimi i semundjes 
Artriti reumatik pothuajse gjithmone shoqerohet inflamacion te kyceve te tille qe kur i prek me dore, i ndjen te enjtura dhe qe dhembin. Vete kycet mund te dhembin edhe pa i prekur dhe te veshtira per ti levizur. Megjithse inflamacioni i kyceve eshte simptome tipike. Ajo ndryshon ne njerez te ndryshem. Tek disa dhimbjet vijne dhe ikin, tek disa dhimbja eshte gjithmone e vazhdueshme dhe mund te rritet me avancimin e semundjes. Me avancimin e semundjes gjithashtu krijohen disa simpoma te ngjashme me simptomat e gripit. I semuri ndjehet i dobet, ka pak temperature, s'ka oreks. Gjate kesaj kohe mund te humbe peshe dhe te behet anemik. Me rradhe simptomat e artritit reumatik perfshijne tendone te inflamuara dhe prekin gishtat. Ne cdo pese paciente nje ka disa kokra nen lekure tek berrylat ose ne pjese te tjera te trupit.

Ndikimi mbi aktivitin e perdidshem
Ju mund te keni probleme kur visheni ne mengjes. Kur lahesh ne dush nuk e lan do kurrizin si me pare kur nuk ishe semure. Shenjat kur semundja ka perparuar shume. Kycet deformohen. Gjithashtu mund te preken pjese te tjera te trupit.
- syte dhe goja thahen ( sindroma e Sjorgen.)
- indet qe rrethojne zemren mund te inflamohen ( perikardit)
- indet qe rrethojne mushkerite mund te inflamohen ( pleurit)
- shume rralle semundja prek qelizat e gjakut dhe ne kete rast quhet vaskulitis, nese kjo ndodh, atehere lekura, nervat, organet dhe inde te tjera mund te demtohen.

Diagnoza e artritit reumatik
Diagnostikimi eshte i veshtire sepse semundja ka simptoma te ndryshme ne paciente te ndryshem, ajo qe e veshtireson me teper problemin eshte se disa nga simptomat si dhimbja dhe bllokimi i kyceve jane simpoma edhe per nje tjeter lloj artriti qe quhet osteoartrit. Gjithashtu dobesia e pergjithshme eshte tipar i crregullimeve te sistemit imunitar si psh. Lupus Eritematoz.
Per te percaktuar semundjen tuaj, reumatologu do te shqyrtoje gjerat qe vijojne:
- Kartelen tuaj mjeksore
- Resultatet e examinimeve trupore
- Resultatet e analizave te gjakut, reze X, etj.

Dieta dhe ushtrimet
Nese you keni artrit reumatik ju mund te humbni edhe oreksin ndoshta. Mund te ndjeheni te dobet dhe te pafuqishem. Por per te ruajtur shendetin tuaj dhe per ti mos lejuar simptomat qe te perparojne, ju duhet te mbani nje diete ushqimore te balancuar dhe te beni ushtrime te lehta. Perpiquni te hani shume fruta dhe perime. Perpiquni te shmangni dhjamera, gjalp, qumesht te paskremuar, mish vici, derri, lope qingji. Por duhet te hani me shume peshk. Gjithashtu mund te hani pule dhe gjeldeti. Perpiquni te konsumoni ushqime me pak kalori sepse keshtu do te bini nga pesha qe ne fakt ben qe te ulet pesha qe duhet te perballojne kycet tuaja. Ju duhet te merrni rregullisht vitamina sepse semundja juaj ju ben deficitar ne disa lloj vitamish si psh: Vitamina D, qe eshte shume e rendesishme per kockat. Gjithashtu duhet te merrni edhe kalcium.

Mjekimi i semundjes:
Ka nje ndryshim rrenjesor ne trajtimin e semundjes qe ne vitin 1990. Kjo ndodhi qe kur reumatologet mesuan gjera te reja per semundjen. Me pare semundja trajtohej ne fillim me ilace te lehta kundra dhimbjes dhe sa me shume qe avanconte semundja aq dhe me te forta ishin ilacet qe perdoreshin. Ilacet antireumatoike semundje-modifikuese qe ne shkurtimisht do i quajme IASM. Me perpara perdoreshin si arma e fundit pasi te gjitha ilacet e tjera kishin deshtuar. Ndersa tani IASM rekomandohen qe te perdoren qe ne fillim se bashku me ilacet anti-inflamacion qe ulin dhimbjet dhe entjet. Duke zbatuar kete strategji shpresohet qe te parandalohet ose ngadalasohet efekti shkaterrues i artrit mbi kockat.

Analgjeziket:
Analgjeziket jane ilace qe lehtesojne dhimbjen pa e ulur inflamacionin. Ato jane shume efektive ne uljen e dhimbjeve te lehte dhe jo shume te forta te ngjashme me ate te dhimbjes se kokes ose te dhembit. Ato nuk kane efekte anesore si ilacet e tjera IAJS. Analgjeziket japin efekt shpejt zakonisht brenda nje ore. Clirimi nga dhimbja zgjat zakonisht nga 4 deri ne 8 ore. Keto ilace funksionojne duke penguar dergimin e sinjaleve dhe dhimbjes ne tru ose duke duke penguar vete trurin qe te marre sinjaleve. Acetaminophen perberesi aktiv qe ndodhet ne analgjeziket me te perdorur. Perfshi ato qe nuk kane aspirin ne perberjen e tyre si: Anacin, Execedrin, dhe Tylenol. Acetaminophen nuk e irriton stomakun si ilacet IAJS por duhet te kihet kujdes qe te mos merret me ilace qe merren per hollimin e gjakut. Gjithashtu nuk duhet te pihen pije alkolike shpesh pasi kjo shkakton qe ilaci te demtoje melcine kur pihet alkool regullisht.

Emri mjeksor i ilacit :::Emri i ilacit ne farmaci(usa):::Perdorimi
Acetaminophen (narkotik) ::: Anacin( nuk ka aspirin) ExcedrinPanadolTylenol ::: 500-1000 mg cdo 4-6 ore te mos kalohen 4000 mg ne dite
Acetaminophen me codeine(narkotik) ::: FioricetPhenaphen me codeineTylenol me Codeine ::: 15-60 mg codeine cdo 4 ore sipas nevojes
Propoxiphene hydrochloride (narkotik) ::: Darvon, DarvocetPC-CapWygesic ::: 65 mg cdo 4ore sipas nevojes te mos kalohet 390 mg ne dite.
Tramadol (jo narkotik) ::: Ultram ::: 50-100 mg cdo 6ore sipas nevojes

Analgjiziket ne forme kremi merren ne zonen qe dhemb, psh: gjuri. Nese artriti ka prekur kyce te caktuara (jo te gjitha kycet) dhe dhimbja nuk eshte e forte ndoshta perdorimi i analgjezikeve ne forme kremi eshte nje mundesi e mire. 
Keto ndahen ne tri grupe:
Grupi i pare vepron nervin dhe ka perveres te tille si menthol, vaj eukalipti, vaj tupentine. Emrat tipike te ilacit qe shiten ne USA jane: ArthriCare, Icy Hot, dhe Mineral Ice. Grupi i dyte leshon disa perberes (silikate) qe eshte i njejte perberes i aspirines. Emrat e ilaceve ne USA: Ben-Gay, Mobisyl, dhe Sportscreme. Grupi i trete leshon nje substance trurit e cila ndodhet edhe tek speci djeges. Prandaj edhe keto kremera te ketij grupi kur aplikohen ne lekure mund te djegin ne fillim. Emrat e ilaceve ne USA: Capzasin-P dhe Zostrix. Perdorimi i ketyre kremerave nuk keshillohet te perdoret ne lekure te demtuar ose te hapur. Gjithashtu mos harroni te lani duart pasi te perdorni kremin dhe evitoni kontaktin me syte.

Ilacet anti-inflamacion jo-stereoide ose IAJS.(shkurtimish)
IAJS si ibuprofen dhe Aleve, mund te ulin dhimbjen dhe shqetesimin por ato nuk bejne asgje per te ndalur perparimin e semundjes.

TABELA E ILACEVE anti-inflamacion jo-steroide ose IAJS
Emri mjeksor i ilacit:::Emri i ilacit ne farmaci Ne Amerike (Ne disa raste eshte i njejte me ate ne Itali ose Shqiperi) :::Perdorimi i ilacit

Me efekt afat-shkurter 
Diclofenac potassium ::: Cataflam ::: 100-200 mg/dite
Diclofenac sodium ::: Voltaren ::: 150-200mg/dite
Diclofenac sodium me misoprostol ::: Arthrotec ::: 100-200mg/dite
Shenim: keto jane dozat e percaktuara per pjesen Diclofenac sodium; dosa e misoprostol ndryshon ne varesi te fortesise se ilacit.
Etodolac ::: LodineLodine XL ::: 600-1200mg/dite
Flurbiprofen ::: Ansaid ::: 200-300mg/dite
Ibuprofen ::: AdvilMotrin IBNuprin---ilaci i meposhtem merret me recete---Motrin ::: 200-400 mg/dite cdo 4-6 orenuk duhet te tejkalohet sasia 1200 mg/dite. Ndersa per motrin perdorimi eshte si vijon: 1200-3200 mg/dite.
Ketoprofen ::: ActronOrudis KT--ilacet e meposhtme meren me recete--Orudis--Oruvail ::: 12,5 mg cdo 4-6 ore sipas nevojes, 200-225 mg/dite200 mg/dite
Meclofenamate sodium ::: Meclomen ::: 200-400 mg/dite
Tolmetin sodium ::: Tolectin ::: 1200 mg/dite

Me efekt afat-gjate
Diflunisal ::: Dolobid ::: 500-1500 mg/dite
Indomethacin ::: Indocin ::: 50-200 mg/dite
Nabumetone ::: Relafen ::: 500-1000 mg/dite
Naproxen ::: Naprosyn ::: 500-1000 mg/dite
Naproxen sodium ::: Aleve--Ilaci i meposhtem meret me recete---Anaprox ::: 220 cdo 8-12 ore550-1100 mg/dite
Oxaprozin ::: Daypro ::: 1200-1800 mg/dite
Piroxicam ::: Feldene ::: 20 mg/day
Sulindac ::: Clinoril ::: 300-400 mg/dite

Ilacet IAJS jane gjeresisht te perdorura sot. Ato heqin dhimbjen kur perdoren me doza te ulta dhe mund te heqin edhe inflamacionin kur perdoren me doza te larta. Kete rezultat keto ilace e arrijne duke bllokuar dy enzimat COX-1 dhe COX-2 dhe meqe i bllokojne te dyja keto enzima pa bere dallim midis tyre, keto ilace quhen dhe joseleksionuese. Ilacet COX-2 qe jane dege e ilaceve IAJS bllokojne vetem enzimen COX-2 dhe per kete arsye quhen ilace seleksionuese. Ne nje fare mase aspirina tani konsiderohet si delja e zeze e ketij grupi ilacesh. Te mirat qe vijne nga perdorimi barazpeshohen me te keqijat qe sjell ajo. 
Perfitimet e ilaceve IAJS.
Ilacet e quajtura COX-2
Nese ju keni probleme me stomakun ju mund te perdorni ilacet COX-2. Keto ilace ulin dhimbjet dhe kane me pak efekte anesore se aspirina dhe ilacet IASM. Ky ilac ndikon ne enzimen qe prodhon trypi qe eshte pergjegjese per dhimbjen dhe inflamacionin. Ilaci i tille qe eshte aprovoar nga ministria amerikane e shendetesise quhet CELECOXIB dhe ne dyqan e gjeni me emrin CELEBREX, perdoret 200-400 mg ne dite. Pra ky ilac ka perparesine se nuk demton mukozen e stomakut sic bejne ilacet e tjera qe merren kunder dhimbjes ( IAJS). 

Ilacet anti-reumatike semundje-modifikuese(IASM) - Mjekimi me i mire ekzistues.
Keto ilace ngadalsojne procesin e perparimit te semundjes. Ne disa raste ato mund edhe ta ndalojne fare semundjen. Ndonje here nuk kuptohet nese semundja zhduket vete ( 10% e pacienteve u zhduket vetevetiu semundja), apo zhduket si rezultat i efectit te ilaceve IASM. Disa nga keto ilace si: HIDROKSIKOLORIKINE, KRIPERAT E ARIT, AZATIOPRINE kane dale qe prej vitesh. Disa te tjera si METROTEXAT kane dale vetem nga mesi i viteve 80. Megjithese nuk dihet mire mekanizmi i veprimit te ketyre ilaceve nje gje eshte e sigurte se ato ngadalsojne shkaterrimin e kyceve. Keto ilace mund japin efekt pas disa javesh madje pas muajsh trajtimi gjithashtu keto ilace nuk ndikojne drejtperdrejt ne mekanizmin dhimbjes si ilacet e tjera qetesuese qe permendem me lart. Por ato ne fakt ti heqin dhimbjet bile me mire se ilacet e tjera qetesuese sepse keto ilace veprojne mbi vete semundjen. Efekti mbi dhimbjen mund te vije me vonese. Prandaj keto ilace perdoren bashke me ilacet qetesuese IAJS.

IASM e para qe jane provuar
HYDROXICHLOROQUINE
Si ne shume raste te tjera te provuara ne mjeksi, nje ilac qe ka efekte te mira mbi nje semundje mund te kete efekt edhe mbi semundje te tjera. Po keshtu edhe me HYDROXICHLOROQUINE-n, qe ne fillim eshte prodhuar si ilac anti-malarie. Ne vitet 1950-1960 studimet e rasteve klinike treguan se ky ilac ishte efektiv gjithashtu edhe ne trajtimin e artritit reumatik. HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE-A eshte me pak toksike the shkakton me pak efecte anesore se ilacet e tjera IASM. Por I duhet 3-6 muaj trajtim qe te filloj te kete efekt mbi semundjen dhe qe te arrije maksimumin e vleres terapeutike qe ka i duhen plot 12 muaj. Gjithashtu organizmi e ka te veshtire ta eliminoje kete ilac edhe pasi eshte pushuar trajtimi me te. Ilaci mbetet ne organizem edhe per 5 vjet qe nga dita kur u pi tableta e fundit e ilacit. Ne raste te rralla HYDROCHLOROQUINE-a mund te shkaktoje demtimin e Makules, qe eshte zona e syrit qe rregullon figuren. Keto jane raste shume te rralla dhe mund te ndodhin ne rastet kur jane marre doza me te larta ilaci se ato qe parashikohen per trajtimin e artritit reumatik. Gjate trajtimit me kete ilac ju duhet ti merrni dozat ne perputhje me peshen tuaj trupore, ne menyre qe te ulet tokxiciteti i ilacit. Per te paksuar sa me pak mundesine e demtimit te syve ju duhet te kontrolloni syte te mjeku specialist 1-2 here ne vit, i cili i zbulon problemet shume me pare se ju mund ti dalloni ato vete. Nese zbulohet toksicitet ne sy atehere ilaci nderpritet dhe ne pergjithesi problemet me sy nuk keqsohen. HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE-a mund te shkaktoje ndjeshmeri ndaj drites, te vjella dhe diarre tek disa njerez.

METHOTREXATE
METHOTREXATE-i u prodhua ne fillim per trajtimin e Leucemise dhe me dosa me te vogla per trajtimin e Psoriasis (semundje e lekures). Dobishmeria e ketij ilaci ne trajtimin e semundjes se kyceve u zbulua kur reumatologet vune re se njerezit me artrit qe trajtoheshin me METHOTREXATE per shkak se kishin psoriasis, treguan permirsime te gjendjes se kycyve dhe te lekures. Ne vitin 1988 ky ilac u aprovua si ilac per trajtimin e artritit reumatik. METHOTREXATE-i eshte ilaci me i perdorur nga te gjitha ilacet IASM. Vepron me shpejt se ilacet IASM qe dolen ne fillim dhe nese perdoret doza optimale mund te jape efect ne 3-4 jave. Efekti i mekanizmit te ilacit eshte i paqarte, me sa duket ilaci vepron ne disa qeliza te vecanta te sistemit imunitar. METHOTREXATE-i eshte shume efektiv mbi semundjen. Megjithate mund te shkaktoje efekte anesore qe perfshijne: irritim te gojes, te vjella, diarre, gjithashtu ky ilac pakson aftesine matabolizuese te organizmit dhe perdorimin e acidit folik qe eshte nje vitamine qe rregullon rritjen e qelizave. Keto efecte te padeshirueshme mund te zvoglohen duke ulur dozen e trajtimit me METHOTREXATE ose duke marre acid folik shtese. Akoma me rralle METHOTREXATE mund te shkaktoje demtime ne melci, nese ju konsumoni alkool mundesia e demtimit te melcise eshte akoma me e madhe. Ne raste akoma me te rralla METHOTREXATE mund te demtoje mushkerite. Nese keni kolle te vazhdueshme ose nuk mbusheni plotesisht me fryme kontaktonei reumatologun. Meqenese ilaci kalon ne melci, nuk duhet te perdoret ne personat qe i nenshtrohen dializes ose qe kane demtime ne melci. Gjate marrjes se ilacit nuk duhet te merren vaksina pa folur nje here me doktorin specialist. Ndalohet marrja e ilacit gjate shtatezanise. Perpara fillimit te trajtimit me ilac ju duhet te kryeni analizat e gjakut dhe pastaj edhe gjate trajtimit duhet te beni analiza gjaku rregullisht per tu siguaruar se nuk ka efekte negative. METHOTREXATE duhet te merret vetem nje here ne jave. Nese merret me shpesh se kaq ju rrezikoni efektet anesore. Mundohuni ta merrni ne te njejten dite te javes.

SULFASALAZINE
Ky ilac eshte prodhuar per te mjekuar kolitin dhe "semundja e kron-it". Me shpesh perdoret per trajtimin e formave te lehta te artritit reumatik. Dhe me sa duket vepron si METHOTREXATE, pra duke shtypur disa pjese te sistemit imunitar. SULFASALAZINE kombinon salicilate (salicylates) dhe sulfa, nuk u rekomandohet atyre me alergji ndaj perberesve te sulfa-s. Gjithashtu mjekimi ka efekte anesore si shqetesime gastrointestinale, te vjella, dhimbje koke, plasaritje lekure. Ne raste shume te rralla mund te ndikoje ne numrin e qelizave te bardha te gjakut. Mund te ndikoje ne efektshmerine e spermes gje qe normalizohet me nderprerjen e ilacit.

IASM te tjera...
AZATHIOPRINE
Hyn tek ilacet qe shtypin sistemin imunitar (immunosuppressive). Ne fillimet e veta eshte perdorur per te parandaluar mospranim qe i ben organizmi organeve te transplantuara. Me pas AZATHIOPRINE u perdor ne njerezit me artrit reumatik tek te cilet ilacet e tjera me popullore nuk kane patur asnje rezultat. Ashtu si ilacet e tjera IASM edhe ky ilac eshte i vonuar ne dhenien e efekteve te tij. Mund ti duhen deri ne 3 muaj qe te filloje te jape efektet e para dhe deri ne 6 muaj qe te jape efectin maksimal. Ka disa efekte anesore si marramendje, te duket sikur do vjellesh. Meqe sulmon sistemin imunitar zvoglon aftesine e organizmit per tu mbrojtur nga infeksionet e jashtme si gripi ftohje etj. Para se te merrni kete ilac merrni parasysh avantazhet dhe disavantazhet qe sjell perdorimi i ilacit.

CYCLOSPORINE
Ashtu si AZATHIOPRINE edhe CYCLOSPORINE eshte ilac qe shtyp sistemin imunitar (immunosuppressive) qe eshte perdorur per te parandaluar mospranimit qe i ben organizmi organeve te transplantuara. CYCLOSPORINE mund te mund te shkaktoje efekte anesore qe fillojne me rritje te tepruar te qimeve dhe me rritjen e tensionit te gjakut e deri tek probleme me serioze si jofunksionim (dysfunction) te veshkave. Nuk u rekomandohet atyre qe vuajne nga presioni i larte i gjakut dhe semundje te veshkave dhe melcise. Ky ilac perdoret tek ata njerez ku ilacet e tjera nuk kane patur efekt.

GOLD SALTS
Ky ilac ul aktivitetin e artritit reumatik por se si vepron saktesisht nuk dihet. Qe kur ky ilac u perdor ne fillim e deri tani, ky ilac nuk perdoret me aq shpesh si edhe me pare. Ilaci egziston si tablete edhe si inxheksion. Efektet anesore perfshijne: Diarre, plasaritje lekure, irritim te gojes. Gjate trajtimit me kete ilac duhet te behen rregullisht analizat e gjakut dhe urines per te kontrolluar nese ka toksicitet.

TERAPI E KOMBINUAR ME IASM
Megjithse ilacet IASM jane efektive kur merren individualisht ato mund te jene akoma me efektive nese merren te kombinuara. Ky lloj trajtimi eshte i funksionon ne menyre te ngjashme si trajtimit i kancerit me forma te ndryshme kemoterapie (chemotherapy) per te pasur rezultat maksimal. Kombinimet e IASM perfshijne : METHOTREXATE dhe CYCLOSPORINE; METHOTREXATE dhe terapia-ANTI-TNF; METHOTREXATE e kombinuar me HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE dhe SULFASALAZINE. Studimet qe krahasojne perdorimin individual te IASM me perdorimin e kombinuar te tyre tregojne se terapia e kombinuar ofron me teper resultate ne pacientet nderkohe qe efektet anesore dhe toxiciteti jane te po nje niveli. Terapia e kombinuar ul enjtjen e kyceve, rrit levizshmerine e tyre dhe rrit gjendjen e pergjithshme shendetsore. Avantazhet jane sidomos te dukshme pas 1 vit trajtimi, sidomos trajtimi me tre ilace ne te njejten kohe.

Emri mjeksor i ilacit ::: Emri i ilacit ne farmaci ::: Perdorimi
Auranofin(nga goja ) ::: Ridaura ::: 6-9mg/dite 1-2 here/dite
Azathioprine ::: Imuran ::: 50-150mg/dite 1-3here/dite varet nga pesha trupore
Cyclosporine ::: Neoral ::: 100-400 2 here/dite varet nga pesha trupore
Gold salts ::: Aurolate ::: 10 mg ne nje dose te vetme per javen e pare; 25 mg per javen tjeter qe vijon; pastaj 25-50 mg/jave; pas disa muajve mund ulet shpeshtueshmeria.
Hydroxychloroquine ::: Plaquenil ::: 200-400mg/dite 1-2 here/dite
Leflunomide ::: Arava ::: 10-20 mg/dite 1 here ne dite
Methotrexate ::: Rheumatrex ::: 7,5-25 mg/dite nje here ne dite ose me shpesh por gjithnje po e njejta sasi (7,5-25 mg); ky ilac mund te meret si inxheksion.
Sulfasalazine ::: Azulfidine ::: 2-3 gr/dite 2-4 here ne dite
Modifikuesit biologjik vazhdojne si me poshte: 
Etanercept ::: Enebrel ::: 25 mg nga 2 here ne jave qe jepet me inxheksion.
Infliximab ::: Remicade::: 3mg/kg jepet cdo 8 jave

TABELA E ILACEVE  ANTIREUMATIKE Semundjemodifikuese
Te dhenat jane botim i viti 1999

CORTICOSTEROIDS
Keto ilace jane prodhime sintetike qe imitojne hormonet e prodhuara nga gjendrat e adrenalines te cilat ndodhen prane veshkave. CORTICOSTEROIDS japin ulje te menjehershme dhe te fuqishme te inflamacionit tek njerezit qe vuajne me artrit reumatik. Keto perdoren me teper ne rastet e krizave kur dhimbja eshte e madhe. Jepen ne forme tabletash ose inxheksionesh. Ato mund te perdoren bashke me ilacet IASM deri ne momentin qe ilacet IASM fillojne te japin efektin e tyre (sic e pame me siper ilacte IASM vonene me muaj deri sa te japin efektin e tyre). Ilaci me i perdorur nga ky grup ilacesh eshte PREDNISONE, por ka edhe shume te tjere. Shikoni tabelen e meposhtme: CORTISTEROIDS e perdorur per trajtimin e Artritit reumatik.

Emri mjeksor i ilacit ::: Emri i ilacit ne farmaci
Kortizon ::: Cortone acetate
Deksametazon ::: Decadron, Hexadrol
Hidrokortizon ::: Cortef, Hydrocortone
Metilprednisolon ::: Medrol
Prednisolone ::: Prelone
Prednisone sodium fosphate( vetem ne gjendje te lenget) ::: Pediapred
Prednisone ::: Deltasone, Orasone, Prednicen-MSterapred
Te dhenat jane te vitit 1999.

CORTISTEROIDS jane perdorur qysh ne vitet 1950. Efekti i fillimit i zhgenjeu doktoret se me ne fund u gjet dhe nje kure per artritin reumatik. Megjithate ky mendim u braktis shpejt. Nese koto ilace merren ne dosa te larta ose per nje kohe te gjate ato mund te shkaktojn disa efekte anesore ku perfshihet: shtim i peshes trupore, osteoporosis, katarakt, hipertension, rritje te nivelit te sheqerit ne gjak, ulet aftesia per te luftuar infenksionet dhe mbyllur plaget. Gjate viteve te perdorimit te CORTISTEROIDS ne kemi mesuar se si perdorim ato ne menyre qe te kemi sa me shume perfitime nga ato dhe sa me pak efekte anesore. Per te arritur kete qellim keto ilace perdoren me doza te vogla. Funksionimi i CORTISTEROIDS eshte i tille: ato ndalojne prodhimin e qelizave destruktive inflamatore tek kycet dhe ndalojne te tjerat qe ti afrohen kyceve. Por gjithashtu ato ulin prodhimin e kolagjenit qe eshte blloku qendror i shume indeve te organizmit, si dhe te kartilaxhes (element ndertues i kyceve), si dhe ulin thithjen e kalciumit nga organizmi gje qe mund rrise shpejtesine e shkatrrimit te kycev prej artritit reumatik. Sa me e larte te jete doza e CORTISTERORIDS e perdorur aq me shume ulet inflamacioni tek kycet por aq me shume rritet mundesia qe ilaci do shkaktoje efekte anesore. Prandaj doza e ketyre ilaceve ulet me kalimin e kohes per te shmangur efektet anesore qe vijne nga perdorimi i gjate i ilacit si Osteoporosis (hollimi i kockave) dhe katarakti i syve.

TETRACIKLINA
Ilacet e kesaj familje kane gjetur perdorim ne trajtimin e Artritit reumatik. Keto ilace njihen prej kohesh per aftesine e tyre per te luftuar infeksionet. Tetraciklina nuk ka shume efekte anesore dhe merret lehte. Disa studime te ndermarra ne kafshe dhe ne njerez tregojne se tetraciklina ka aftesine qe te zvogloje numrin e disa qelizave te caktuara te sistemit imunitar si dhe kimikatet qe shkaterrojne lenden ndertuese te kyceve (kartilageve). Doksicikline (doxycycline) dhe minocikline (minocycline) jane lloje ilacesh te familjes se tetraciklines qe jane perdorur per te luftuar infeksionet e lekures se fytyres (acne) keto ilace tani po studiohen ne trajtimin e osteoarthritis dhe artritit reumatik.

ILACET ME TE REJA
Shume nga ilacet qe perdoren ne trajtimin e artritit reumatik jane prodhuar fillimisht per luftimin e ndonje semundje tjeter si kanceri, malaria, psoriasis. Megjithese kane pasur efektivitet ato nuk kane arritur ate qe reumatologet dhe vete pacientet kerkonin: nje ndalje afatgjate te semundjes ose mundesisht nje kurim perfundimtar. Dhe shume prej ketyre ilaceve te perdorura kane efekte anesore qe shkoktojne shqetesime bile ndonje here edhe rrezikojne shendetin. Studimet e fundit po flasin per nje vale te re ilacesh qe nuk i kane problemet e ilaceve te para. Disa nga keto quhen "modifikues te kunderpergjigjes biologjike" qe kane qene befasues persa i perket trajtimit te semundjes, avantazhi i tyre qendron ne aftesine qe kane ato per te ulur numrin e qelizave te sistemit imunitar pergjegjese per artritin reumatik dhe jo ne menyre te papercaktuar si ilacet e meparshme. Disa ilace te tjera rrisin cilesine e trajtimeve egzistuese ose jane mjekime me baze krejt te ndryshme nga mjekimet e deri tanishme.

MODIFIKUESIT E KUNDERPERGJIGJES BIOLOGJIKE
Njihen ndryshe si "agjentet biologjike". Kjo kadegori e re ilacesh vepron ne qeliza te caktuara te sistemit imunitar te cilat jane pergjegjse per shkaterrimin e kyceve. Ne kete menyre keto ilace te reja nuk kane efektet anesore qe kane ilacet tradicionale te perdorura deri tani. Nga menyra se si veprojne mbi sistemin imunitar keto ilace i quajne ndryshe edhe "bomba inteligjente". Perdorimi i ketyre ilaceve po shkakton eufori ne fushen e trajtimit te artritit reumatik jo vetem se po ka rezultate shume te mira por edhe sepse eshte nje metode krejtesisht e re mjekimi. Deri tani jane aprovuar dy lloje ilacesh te tilla per perdorim te gjere: ETANERCEPT (emri ne farmaci: Enbrel) dhe INFLIXIMAB (emri ne farmaici: Remicade)

ETARNECEPT (ENBREL)
Ky ilac vepron mbi faktorin tumor-nekrotik qe shkurtimisht do e quajme FTN. FTN luan rolin kryesor ne procesin e enjtjes dhe dhimbjes se kyceve. FTN eshte nje Citokine, nje lloj proteine qe ndihmon ne rregullimin e funksioneve te shume qelizave perfshi ato qe shkaktojne inflamacionin e kyceve. Ilaci egziston ne forme inxheksioni dhe merret dy here ne jave. Pluhurin duhet ta ruani ne frigorifer (jo tek akulli). Avantazhet e ilacit: ky ilac perdoret ne njerezit ky ilacet e tjera anti-reumatike semundje modifikuese nuk kane pasur efektet e deshiruara. Gjithashtu ilaci mund te rekomandohet te perdoret edhe para se ilace te tjera te jene perdorur. Resultatet jane te kenaqshme. Ne 60-70% te rasteve qe jane trajtuar me kete ilac pacientet kane pasur nje lehtesim te theksuar te enjtjes dhe dhimbjeve ne kyce. Efektet vijne shpejt ne mese dy jave dhe i duhet 3 muaj qe te jape ejektin maksimal. Studimi i ilacit qe ka zgjatur per mese tre vjet tregon se ilaci ngadalson shume shkatrimin e kockes gje qe e cila doli mese e qarte nga analizat radiografike. Efektet anesore: tek disa individe mund te shkaktoje probleme vetem me inxheksionin, i cili eshte i vazhdueshem (dy here ne jave). Gjithashtu mund te jeni objekt me i lehte per ca lloje infeksionesh. Nuk duhet te vaksinoheni gjate periudhes qe merrni ilacin. Kostoja: eshte shume shume e kushtueshme. Reth 250 dollare ne jave.

----------


## Albo

Specialistët rekomandojnë sport dhe plazh, të rëndësishme edhe vitaminat 

*Reumatizma, si t'i largojmë dhimbjet*

Reumatizma e cilësuar ndryshe edhe si sëmundja e moshës së tretë, ka lidhje të ngushtë me vendbanimin e personave të prekur. Sipas specialistëve, kjo sëmundje në vendin tonë është shumë e përhapur, kjo për shkak të klimës dhe kushteve të punës dhe banimit. Kurat më të mira, sipas mjekëve specialistë janë barishtet. Në farmacitë bimore, ekzistojnë bimë të perëndimit që janë të shumta për sa i përket llojeve. Përzierje e bimëve që tregtohet është tretur në alkool bimësh 39 gradë dhe quhet Schenden Bitter dhe bashkë me të edhe një lloj kremi i quajtur Calendula Saslbe dhe është e përbërë nga yndyra dhe lulja e quajtur Calendula Officinalis që, ndryshe në gjuhën e popullit quhet lule duhani, sepse i ka gjethet të ngjashme me të.

*Shkaqet*
Shkaqet e sëmundjeve reumatizmale janë të përgjithshme dhe lokale, shpjegojnë reumatologët duke pohuar se shkaqet lokale, pra të pjesëve të ndryshme të trupit, janë të shpeshta gjatë artrozës. Sipas tyre, sa herë që sforcohet një nyjë, duhet të mendohet për rrezikun e dëmtimit të saj, sidomos ato me natyrë sportive dhe profesionale nga mikrotraumat, kjo mundësi shtohet në rast se kemi të bëjmë me një anomali anatomike të fituar apo të lindur, e cila ndikon fuqishëm mbi artrozë. Ndërsa ndër shkaqet e përgjithshme, specialistët përmendin moshën, e cila përbën një faktor etiologjik ku artroza sa vjen e theksohet. Ndërkohë, faktori gjenetik, pra trashëgimia, sipas mjekëve ndikon sidomos në formën e artrozës së gishtave të këmbëve dhe të duarve, ku viktimë e kësaj, sipas tij, janë sidomos femrat. Po ashtu klima e ftohë ndikon shumë në rëndimin e artrozës poliartikulare, e cila prek duart dhe viktimë janë sidomos gratë pas të 50-ve, kur kjo kombinohet me perimenofrazën, por te gratë edhe mbipesha është faktor negativ për sëmundjet reumatizmale.

*Këshillat*
Kremrat që janë të përbërë me këto lloj bimësh, kanë një përdorim shumë të lehtë, me to lyen lëkurën, në pjesën ku ke dhimbje para se të vesh kompresën e lagur me Scheden Bitter. Për kompresë merret një garzë në madhësi të vendit ku e ke dhimbjen dhe e lag me këtë lloj tretjeje bimësh, më pas e vendos në vendin e dëshiruar dhe e mbështjell me qese najloni dhe e shtrin mirë në mënyrë që të mos depërtojë ajri e as të lagen apo ndoten rrobat, por për më tepër kjo mënyrë përdoret për të mbajtur nxehtësinë, sepse po depërtoi të ftohtit, atëherë kompresa duhet të hiqet sepse në vend të kurojë, ajo shkakton dëme. Për të ruajtur ngrohtësinë dhe për të mos lëvizur kompresa, duhet ta mbështjellësh garzën me qese najloni edhe me një copë të leshit apo të pambuktë dy apo tre fish dhe ta lidhësh me ndonjë shami apo diçka elastike që të mos lëvizi kompresa.

*Plazhi*
Rëra, e në veçanti, rëra e pastër është tepër efikase për kurimin e reumatizmës. Këshilla numër një e specialistëve është që të gjithë personat që kanë probleme me këtë sëmundje, duhet të shfrytëzojnë në maksimum, rërën gjatë orëve të mëngjesit dhe të pasdites, pasi në drekë temperatura është shumë e lartë dhe është e pamundur që trupi ta durojë atë. Ndërkohë, pas një studimi të kryer me 200 atlete, për 2 vjet studiuesit kanë dalë në një rezultat: sporti i bën mirë kockave. Disa ushtrimeve të kombinuara kanë treguar se sporti i bën mirë forcimit dhe kalcifikimit të kockave. Vihet re që njerëzit që nuk merren me sport kanë një shkallë të lartë plogështie e cila vjen si shkak i mosmarrjes me sport. Ndërkohë që këta persona shpesh vuajnë nga sëmundje të kategorisë reumatizmale, duke sjellë probleme të dukshme për shëndetin.

*Si ta kurojmë reumatizmën*

1- Bëni dy herë në javë ushtime gjimnastikore
2- Merrni herë pas herë, (një herë në dy ose tre muaj) tableta multivitaminë
3- Jetoni në ambiente që nuk janë të ftohta
4- Bëni plazh çdo vit dhe e rëndësishme është që të shtriheni në rërën e mëngjesit dhe pasdites
5- Pini sa më shumë çarja me bimë jeshile
6- Përdorni ujë mineral
7- Hani sa më shumë fruta më vitaminë C dhe A
8- Sa herë që ndjeheni të lodhur përdorni paracetamol, ose medikamente të tjera për përmbajtje paracetamoli.

*Reumatizma

Çaji në një enë porcelani*
Të gjithë pacientët që vuajnë nga reumatizma, nuk duhet ta pinë asnjëherë çajin në një enë metali, por vetëm plastike ose prej druri. Madje mjekët rekomandojnë që edhe vetë çaji të mos zihet në një enë metali, por qelqi apo porcelani. Sapo të kesh pirë as gjysmën e gotës, dhimbjet kanë tendencë për të pushuar. 

*Kompresa në vendin e dhimbjeve*
Kompresa në vendin e dhimbjeve, është në të shumtën e rasteve, qetësuesi numër një që ndalon dhimbjen. Por për reumatizëm afatgjatë, megjithatë mjekët rekomandojnë pirjen e produkteve bimore si dhe kompresat në vendet më të theksuara me reumatizëm.

*Sporti mban larg reumatizmën*
Specialistët këshillojnë që duke u marrë me sport të paktën dy herë në javë, i bën mirë kockave, jo vetëm duke i forcuar ato, por edhe duke ndihmuar procesin e kalcifikimit, mjaft i domosdoshëm për njeriun. Madje kjo është një ndër mënyrat kryesore për të mbajtur sa më larg vetes, reumatizmën.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## fegi

Reumatizmi eshte nje smundje e cila vjene nga  nje lenge qe vjen nga truri dhe shperdahet ne tere trupin.

----------


## s0ni

> Reumatizmi eshte nje smundje e cila vjene nga  nje lenge qe vjen nga *truri* dhe shperdahet ne tere trupin.


Je gabim, eshte semundje lokale zakonisht tek kycet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fegi

> Je gabim, eshte semundje lokale zakonisht tek kycet


Shko konsultohu me nje specialist te reumes e do te  kuptohsh se prej ka vjen?
Para ca dite ke nje emision ne RTK nje mjeke shqiptare  i cili kishte specializu ne Angli dhe foli gjersisht per reume dhe tha qe prej trurit vjen nje lenge dhe sperdahet ne tere trupin. :me dylbi:

----------


## s0ni

Me mire me jep ti dicka qe ta lexoj dhe ta kuptoj? Reumatologjia, specializimi i ketij mjekut, permban shume semundje. Pikerisht per cilen semundje e kishte fjalen?  Mbase foli per semundje autoimune. Por serisht keto lloj semundje s'kam degjuar te percaktohen te vijne nga lengu trunor.

----------


## Linda5

> Artriti reumatik - Reumatizmi
> METHOTREXATE
> METHOTREXATE-i u prodhua ne fillim per trajtimin e Leucemise dhe me dosa me te vogla per trajtimin e Psoriasis (semundje e lekures). Dobishmeria e ketij ilaci ne trajtimin e semundjes se kyceve u zbulua kur reumatologet vune re se njerezit me artrit qe trajtoheshin me METHOTREXATE per shkak se kishin psoriasis, treguan permirsime te gjendjes se kycyve dhe te lekures. Ne vitin 1988 ky ilac u aprovua si ilac per trajtimin e artritit reumatik. METHOTREXATE-i eshte ilaci me i perdorur nga te gjitha ilacet IASM. Vepron me shpejt se ilacet IASM qe dolen ne fillim dhe nese perdoret doza optimale mund te jape efect ne 3-4 jave. Efekti i mekanizmit te ilacit eshte i paqarte, me sa duket ilaci vepron ne disa qeliza te vecanta te sistemit imunitar. METHOTREXATE-i eshte shume efektiv mbi semundjen.* Megjithate mund* *te shkaktoje efekte anesore qe perfshijne: irritim te gojes, te vjella, diarre, gjithashtu ky ilac pakson aftesine matabolizuese te organizmit dhe perdorimin e acidit folik qe eshte nje vitamine qe rregullon rritjen e qelizave.* Keto efecte te padeshirueshme mund te zvoglohen duke ulur dozen e trajtimit me METHOTREXATE ose duke marre acid folik shtese. Akoma me rralle METHOTREXATE mund te shkaktoje demtime ne melci, nese ju konsumoni alkool mundesia e demtimit te melcise eshte akoma me e madhe. Ne raste akoma me te rralla METHOTREXATE mund te demtoje mushkerite. Nese keni kolle te vazhdueshme ose nuk mbusheni plotesisht me fryme kontaktonei reumatologun. Meqenese ilaci kalon ne melci, nuk duhet te perdoret ne personat qe i nenshtrohen dializes ose qe kane demtime ne melci. Gjate marrjes se ilacit nuk duhet te merren vaksina pa folur nje here me doktorin specialist. Ndalohet marrja e ilacit gjate shtatezanise. Perpara fillimit te trajtimit me ilac ju duhet te kryeni analizat e gjakut dhe pastaj edhe gjate trajtimit duhet te beni analiza gjaku rregullisht per tu siguaruar se nuk ka efekte negative. METHOTREXATE duhet te merret vetem nje here ne jave. Nese merret me shpesh se kaq ju rrezikoni efektet anesore. Mundohuni ta merrni ne te njejten dite te javes.
> 
> *Methotrexate ::: Rheumatrex ::: 7,5-25 mg/dite nje here ne dite ose me shpesh*


Kte lloj medikamenti e kam mare per 5 vjet rrjesht,1 here ne jave ne te njejten dite(10mg) pasi mjeku ma rekomandoi kte medikament,per arsyet e semundjes se rheumatizmes.Kto probleme nuk i kam patur asnjehere,sepse kam qen nen kontroll te mjekut gjithmone.Por para se te merja kte medikament,kam qen 1 muaj ne spital,dhe atje per 1 muaj kam bere dhe nje terapi(kälteterapi) ku ne nje dhome si kjo ne foto,duhet te rrije duke bere ushtrime nga 4 deri ne 6 minuta ne -110 Grade.http://www.planet-wissen.de/alltag_gesundheit/krankheiten/rheuma/img/rat_rheuma_kaelte_g.jpg
Dhe ne fakt kjo lloj terapie me ka dhen shum rrezultat.

----------

